# Installation avec un Alcatel Speedtouch USB

## Mooh!

Hullo,

Comme je n'ai pas trouvé de partie parlant de l'installation pp avec un modem USB dans le guide d'install, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer la marche à suivre.

Thx a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bloup

regarde sur http://lea-linux.org/hardware/pack-xtense.php3

mais à la place d'aller chercher les sources n'importe où, intalle les driver de l'arbre de portage:

	emerge speedtouch

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Chez moi j'ai fait l'install avec le réseau local, puis j'ai installé le speedtouch.

Je pense que c'est quand même plus simple, je vois pas trop comment faire un emerge sans être connecté (que ce soit en local ou sur le net).

Par contre oublie pas de faire un 

```
rc-update add speedtouch default
```

après avoir fait le emerge puis de tester quand même le script en faisant un 

```
runscript speedtouch start
```

Vu qu'il faut quand même modifier quelques fichiers (chap_secrets,...) et indiquer l'emplacement du noyau du speedtouch (le fichier mgmt.o).

Bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

